# Whistler-  Excalibur Gondola Tower breaks



## Bill4728 (Dec 16, 2008)

Not the new Peak to peak gondola but the regular one up blackcomb. 



> Whistler – A tower on the Excalibur Gondola, which carries skiers and snowboarders from Whistler Village up Blackcomb Mountain, collapsed on Tuesday afternoon, leaving at least four gondola cars down and prompting an emergency response from a variety of local agencies.
> 
> No injuries have yet been confirmed in the mishap, which occurred on Tuesday at around 2:25 p.m. An eyewitness who spoke on condition of anonymity, who was skiing to the base of Whistler Mountain when the gondola collapsed, said one gondola car was suspended above Fitzsimmons Creek while a second was perched on the corner of a bus shelter in the Gondola Transit Loop.


See the rest at http://www.whistlerquestion.com/article/20081216/WHISTLER01/312169887/1030/whistler


----------



## T_R_Oglodyte (Dec 16, 2008)

Bill4728 said:


> Not the new Peak to peak gondola but the regular one up blackcomb.
> 
> 
> See the rest at http://www.whistlerquestion.com/article/20081216/WHISTLER01/312169887/1030/whistler



Wow.  CBC says nobody hurt, but one car is hanging in the air over Fitzsimmons Creek.

That's going to put a dent in mountain operations, since that's the main upload to Blackcomb Mountain and the only access to Blackcomb from the main Village area.  The only remaining Blackcomb access will be on the Wizard Express, which I believe is high speed triple.

I suppose they may shut down all of the gondolas until inspection can be completed.    That would really have a huge impact.


----------



## Bill4728 (Jan 12, 2009)

The gondola has been up and running from the upper Blackcomb base since late Dec.

Has anyone heard if and when they be running from the main village area??


----------



## Corman (Jan 12, 2009)

Just got back from a weekend at whistler.All is well , tower has been fixed and I have to recommend if you get a chance to head up to Whistler you have to try the peak2peak gondala.


----------



## Bill4728 (Jan 13, 2009)

Bill4728 said:


> The gondola has been up and running from the upper Blackcomb base since late Dec.
> 
> Has anyone heard if and when they be running from the main village area??





Corman said:


> Just got back from a weekend at whistler.All is well , tower has been fixed and I have to recommend if you get a chance to head up to Whistler you have to try the peak2peak gondala.



Thanks,

We're looking forward to our next visit.  BUT we have 2 TS in whistler ( one which we use the main village and one were we use Blackcomb base)  and wanted to know if the gondola is running from the main village. Glad to hear it is.

Thanks again.


----------

